# Wie wichtig ist euch der Soundtrack zum Spiel?



## Ion (22. April 2013)

Hallo

Für mich gehört ein guter Soundtrack zum einem guten Spiel, genauso dazu wie Grafik, Story und eine innovative Spielidee.
Bestes Beispiel was mir einfällt:

*Die Mass Effect Trilogie*

Diese drei Teile hätten niemals ihre Atmosphäre gehabt, ohne diesen genialen Soundtrack. Erst das hat die Teile für mich besonders gemacht. Vor Jahren gespielt und noch heute bekomme ich Gänsehaut beim hören des Soundtracks, erinnere mich an schwere Entscheidungen und an epische Momente.


Schlechtestes Beispiel was mir einfällt:
Borderlands 2

Musik zum einschlafen, epische Momente gleich null, Atmosphäre gleich null, Glaubwürdigkeit daher ebenfalls gleich null 

Wie wichtig ist euch der Soundtrack? 
Was waren eure Momente an die ihr euch gerne zurückerinnert?

Ich freue mich auf rege Teilnahme


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. April 2013)

Als audiophiler Mensch ist mir der Soundtrack immer wichtig, egal ob Spiel oder Film oder was auch immer.
Wo ich mich da sehr gerne dran erinnere (und wo ich sogar den Soundtrack zum Spiel (!) besitze) ist GuildWars - die Mucke ist absolut genial (und dabei spiele ich das nicht mal sondern meine Freundin )


----------



## Hideout (22. April 2013)

Ich denke der Soundtrack ist enorm wichtig für einen Film, dieser steht und fällt fast mit entsprechendem. Ein guter Soundtrack wertet den Film auf und kann vieles beim Zuschauer emotional bewirken. Ein schlechter Soundtrack lässt einen Film im besten Fall langweilig erscheinen, wenn es ganz schlimm ist wird es sogar ins lächerliche gezogen.

Bei Spielen sehe ich es weniger wichtig aber umso schöner wenn ein passender und guter Soundtrack dabei ist (z.B. Starcraft 2) und wenn der Soundtrack mal nervig oder lahm ist, wird halt der Musikplayer eingeschaltet.


----------



## Festplatte (22. April 2013)

Die Soundtracks sind unglaublich wichtig, damit ein Spiel seine Atmosphäre entfaltet! Eines meiner besten Beispiele: "Deus Ex: Human Revolution"!


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. April 2013)

Oder TES: Morrowind! Auch genial! 

Für mich ist der Soundtrack mindestens genau so wichtig wie die Grafik und alle anderen Aspekte eines Spiels.


----------



## 3NR4G3 (22. April 2013)

Ich denke die Soundtracks Gothic 3s stellen so ziemlich alles in den Schatten. Von einem echten Orchester aufgenommen. Einfach GENIAL!
Hier mal ein Interview: Gothic 3 Making of Interview: Kai Rosenkranz - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2013)

[x] _Sehr wichtig, denn erst gute Musik sorgt für eine glaubwürdige Atmosphäre_ 

Sollte natürlich zum Game passen aber nicht aufdringlich sein


----------



## Frontline25 (22. April 2013)

Ich hab noch heute den Ohrwurm von Battlefield 194x  dadaadamdadamdam  dad a daad aaadadada xDDD


----------



## biosmanager (22. April 2013)

Kommt auf das Spiel an. Bei MP-Spielen wie Battlefield kommt es mir weniger auf den Soundtrack an. Dagegen müssen gute Spiele wie Fahrenheit oder Brothers in Arms auch akustisch überzeugen.


----------



## Frontline25 (22. April 2013)

Besonders wichtig finde ich es in Horror spielen (ich glaube kaum das einer Slender mit teletubbie musik angsteinflößend findet)


----------



## beren2707 (22. April 2013)

[x] Sehr wichtig.

Wenn ich da an Back to Zanarkand oder die ganzen anderen grandiosen Titel von Nobuo Uematsu denke... 
Oder an das ursprüngliche Battlefield-Theme (dagegen ist das totgewoppte Theme von BF3 zum en), Monkey-Island (), Rayman 2: The Great Escape (bes., wenn Globox' Kinder befreit werden müssen ), Bastion (grandios, höre den Soundtrack öfter mal; besonders die Themes zu den Chrakteren sind irre gut ) etc. pp. Gibt noch etliche Kandidaten, die mir einfallen würden, aber das würde den Rahmen absolut sprengen. 

Fazit: Ohne gute Musik geht nichts. Gilt für Spiel und Film.


----------



## Dustin91 (22. April 2013)

Ich denke da erst mal an GTA: San Andreas.
Was habe ich es geliebt K-DST und K-Rose zu hören und mit der Sanchez quer durch die Badlands zu fahren...

Oder Metal Gear Solid 3. Ohne die Musik am Ende hätte ich sicherlich nicht heulen müssen

Oder Stalker oder oder oder....


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. April 2013)

Ich finde ein Soundtrack ist für ein Spiel ein sehr wichtiger Faktor. Kein Spiel das ich zu meinen Lieblingsspielen zähle hat einen unpassenden Soundtrack. Es ist wichtig, dass die Musik zum Stil des Spiels und andererseits zur Handlung passt.

Gelungen finde ich z.B. Zelda: Majoras Mask & Ocarina of Time, FF-X, Ys (z.B. Oath in Felghana), Mass Effect, MGS-Serie (z.B. Metal Gear Solid), Star Fox (z.B. Lylat Wars) und viele weitere. Bei Strategie- und Aufbauspielen haben mir Ground Control 2 und die Anno-Serie musikalisch recht gut gefallen. Was mir nicht gefällt ist Musik der 50iger/60iger wie Sie in Fallout u. Bioshock verwendet wird, die ist einfach nicht mein Stil.


----------



## XT1024 (22. April 2013)

Ich habe bei keinem halbwegs aktuellen Spiel meiner _Sammlung_ die Musik an. Aber damals in der guten, alten Zeit:


 AoE bis einschl. AoM  Hach was war das toll. So viele Stunden.
 Mein geliebtes (und wenig bekanntes)  Freespace 1+2  - Wenn ich daran zurück denke. 
 
Ich glaube das wars auch schon. Noch 2-3 einzelne tracks in UT und UT2003. Danach hat mich nichts mehr an- und ich die Musik halt aus gemacht.


biosmanager schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Spiel an. Bei MP-Spielen wie Battlefield kommt es mir weniger auf den Soundtrack an.


 BF3 und co? Instant aus falls es das im MP überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Laudian (22. April 2013)

Ich habe auch mal mit "sehr wichtig" abgestimmt, aber eigentlich kommt es mir aufs Spiel an.
Bei Shootern oder League of Legends möchte ich ingame keinerlei Musik hören.

Bei anderen Spielen wie z.B. Mario Kart oder der Total War Serie dagegen macht die Musik die Spiele mit aus.


----------



## Ion (23. April 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Oder TES: Morrowind! Auch genial!


 Guter Tipp

Auch Oblivion und Skyrim - Traumhafte Soundtracks
Bei Oblivion und Nehrim habe ich teilweise sogar eigene Songs einspielen lassen - übrigens auch eine Option welche viele andere Spiele gebraucht hätten, damit sie überhaupt Atmosphäre aufbauen können.


----------



## Thallassa (23. April 2013)

Sehr wichtig, aber nur selten gut umgesetzt. Die beiden Alan Wake-Teile haben soundtechnisch total meinen Geschmack getroffen, warum Borderlands 2 kritisiert wird, weiß ich nicht - ich finde, das passt perfekt, auch wenn ich den Sound nach einer Weile ausgeschaltet habe, da er finde ich bei diesem Spiel unwichtig ist. Das tue ich bei den meisten Spielen, weil ich dann meistens einfach eigenes Zeugs höre. Deutlich besser.


----------



## Ion (7. Mai 2013)

Aktuelles Beispiel:
Wie gefällt euch der Soundtrack zu FC3 Blood Dragon? Ich finde den richtig genial, erinnert mich irgendwie an die ersten Terminator Filme


----------



## Volcom (15. Mai 2013)

Mir ist es auch wichtig. Besonders Botanicula find ich Musik- & Soundtechnisch soooo toll. Die Geräusche der Umwelt und der einzelnen Wesen passt sich dermaßen schön der Musik an, sowas hab ich vorher selten erlebt.


----------



## Ion (11. September 2013)

Aktuelles Beispiel für sehr gute Ingame Musik:
Divinity Dragon Commander

Da sind richtige Ohrwürmer dabei.


----------



## bofferbrauer (13. September 2013)

Wichtig genug, dass ich hierfÜr 50$ gespendet habe abei Kickstarter:
VIDEO GAMES LIVE: LEVEL 3! Game Composers of the World UNITE by Tommy Tallarico — Kickstarter


----------



## Kerkilabro (13. September 2013)

World of Warcraft Wrath of the Lich King Theme, das möchte ich gerne mal Live erleben 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r546F8rSWE8


----------



## jamie (13. September 2013)

Der Soundtrack kann Atmosphäre sehr gut transportieren. Beispiel: Bioshock 2!


----------



## bofferbrauer (14. September 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> World of Warcraft Wrath of the Lich King Theme, das möchte ich gerne mal Live erleben
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r546F8rSWE8


 
World of Warceaft spielen sie Live, wie diese Trailer hier beweisen. Im ersten übrigens auch das von dir gewünschte Lied, das zweite ist allerdings ein anderes:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzHLeDBKprAhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1eBQF8F62g

Der erste ist übrigens ihr Trailer für die PBS Konzerttournee 2010. Na, wer erkennt alle Spieletitel aus dem trailer? 

Für 2014 haben Video Games Live übrigens eine Europatournee angekündigt


----------



## xElv1sHD (22. Oktober 2013)

Also mir persöhnlich sind Sountracks in Spielen sehr wichtig, denn sie können (wenn sie gut gemacht sind und sparsam eingesetzt sind) das geschehene oder die Atmosphäre gut untermalen.


----------



## Fexzz (22. Oktober 2013)

FTL hat mir gezeigt, dass der Soundtrack eines Spieles extrem wichtig ist.


----------



## Lealein (22. Oktober 2013)

für mich schon wichtig, ich meine wen die Musik langweilig ist, bekommt manw en man alleine spielt kaum lust dieses Spiel weiterzuführen bestes beispiel ist TERA da hab ich meine eigene Musik an und es ist viel angenehmer zu spielen.


----------



## Minaxo (22. Oktober 2013)

Kommt ja auf das Genre an und ob es SP/MP ist. 
Für SP Games empfinde ich es als wichtig, aber im multiplayer/mmo läuft meist Winamp.


----------



## Jan565 (22. Oktober 2013)

Der Soundtrack muss zum Spiel und zur Atmosphäre im Spiel passen.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Oktober 2013)

Sehr wichtig, denn erst gute Musik sorgt für eine glaubwürdige Atmosphäre.


----------

